# Dikhololo fees & RCI



## argags (Mar 12, 2019)

I just completed my request to pay Dikhololo maintenance fees for 2020 via email with them.
I was told VMS will send me a confirmation of the week allocation and to send the confirmation to RCI, in order for them to deposit the week.
Does anyone know if this seems correct?


----------



## jancpa (Mar 12, 2019)

What email address did you use to make your maintenance fee payment?


----------



## argags (Mar 12, 2019)

jancpa said:


> What email address did you use to make your maintenance fee payment?


madeleined@dikhololo.co.za


----------



## tnecniv (Apr 1, 2019)

argags said:


> I just completed my request to pay Dikhololo maintenance fees for 2020 via email with them.
> I was told VMS will send me a confirmation of the week allocation and to send the confirmation to RCI, in order for them to deposit the week.
> Does anyone know if this seems correct?


not correct


----------



## EJC (Apr 11, 2019)

argags said:


> I just completed my request to pay Dikhololo maintenance fees for 2020 via email with them.
> I was told VMS will send me a confirmation of the week allocation and to send the confirmation to RCI, in order for them to deposit the week.
> Does anyone know if this seems correct?



I emailed my mtnc fee to Dikhololo, and in that email I asked them to have VMS make a reservation and either deposit it with RCI or send me an email that I could send to RCI.  Several days later (2 to 3 weeks), a reservation confirmation arrived from VMS saying the onus was on me to deposit it with RCI.  Called RCI and they had their emergency department contact me.  I explained Dikhololo no longer deposits the weeks for us, and that we now have to contact RCI to make the deposit.  That RCI rep sent the request over to specialists@rci.com. The next day, the deposit was in my account. I would suggest forwarding the VMS confirmation letter to specialists@rci.com with your RCI account name and number and ask them to make the deposit.


----------



## argags (Apr 11, 2019)

That is exactly what I did. Thanks for the suggestion. I will remember this for next time.


----------

